# City of Chicago IL Building Code ("Guards")



## tbz (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Spent the last hour on the internet trying to find the guard portion of the building code for the City of Chicago and yes I tried to call also once.

Can't seem to find the portion of their code that details the guards portions like the IBC 1013 and the IRC R312

If anyone has a code section number or link or printed page or contact I can call please let me know.

We are building a guard for a client and we would like to verify the code.

Thank you

Tom


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 29, 2012)

Tom, I assume that you found these. There is also a Porch Design and Construction Guidelines publication here http://www.cityofchicago.org/content/dam/city/depts/bldgs/general/Porch/Porch2011/RevPorch_Guide52611_Secured.pdf. I don't know if it has the force of law, but it does give basic design information that appears to parallel the I-Codes.





*13-52-100  Thrusts on handrails and guards.*

      Stairway, porch, deck and balcony railing, both exterior and  interior, shall be designed to resist a simultaneous vertical and  horizontal thrust of 50 lbs./ft. (pounds-force, per linear foot) applied  at the top of the railing or a concentrated load of 200 lbs./ft. in any  direction, whichever produces the greatest stress. For one- and  two-family dwelling units, a thrust of 20 lbs./ft. may be used instead  of 50 lbs./ft. for interior stair balusters or wall-mounted interior  handrails only.




*13-160-320  Stairways – Handrails.*

      (a)     All stairways shall have walls, railings or guards on  both sides and shall have handrails on both sides except as follows:

           (1)     Stairs less than 44 inches wide may have a handrail on one side only.

           (2)     Intermediate handrails, continuous between  landings, shall be provided where required to provide a lateral distance  between handrails not exceeding 88 inches.

      (b)     In assembly units every handrail mounted on a wall shall have its ends returned and joined to the wall.

      ©     In nursing homes and sheltered care facilities, all  corridors and passages used by patients shall be provided with handrails  on both sides.

      The height to the top of handrails shall be two feet, ten inches  to three feet, two inches above the floor and shall return to the wall.

 (Prior code § 67-10.3; Amend Coun. J. 10-1-03, p. 9163, § 4.11)




*18-11-1116.4.2.1  Edge protection.*

      Edge protection shall be provided and shall extend 2 inches (51 mm) minimum above the ground or deck surface.

*Exception:* If the railing, guard or handrail is 34 inches  (864 mm) or less above the ground or deck surface, edge protection  shall not be required if the deck surface extends 12 inches (305 mm)  minimum beyond the inside face of the railing. Toe clearance shall be 9  inches (229 mm) minimum above the ground or deck surface beyond the  railing. Toe clearance shall be 30 inches (762 mm) minimum wide.




*18-11-1116.4.2.2  Height.*

      At least 25 percent of the railings, guards, or handrails shall  be 34 inches (864 mm) maximum above the ground or deck surface.

*Exception:* This provision shall not apply to that portion  of a fishing pier or platform if a guard that is required to comply  with the guard height and guard opening limitations of Chapter 18-10,  Means of Egress, is provided.

 (Amend Coun. J. 7-26-06, p. 81373, § 1)




*18-11-1116.4.2.3  Dispersion.*

      Railings required to comply with Section  18-11-1116.4.2.2 shall be dispersed throughout a fishing pier or platform.


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a checklist that has contradictory information regarding guard height and baluster spacing. Go figure.

http://www.cityofchicago.org/dam/city/depts/bldgs/general/Porch/SUPPL1.pdf


----------



## tbz (Mar 29, 2012)

Roger,

Thats pretty much what I found too.

The problem is as you noted really tells you much about were guards are required, if they are required and or how high they need to be.


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's another code section. I think that this is what you want.




*13-124-335  Openings in guards.*

      Open guards shall have balusters or ornamental patterns such  that a four-inch-diameter sphere cannot pass through any opening up to a  height of 34 inches. From a height of 34 inches to 42 inches above the  adjacent walking surfaces, a sphere eight inches in diameter shall not  pass.

      Exceptions:

           1.     The triangular openings formed by the riser, tread  and bottom rail at the open side of a stairway shall be of a maximum  size such that a sphere of six inches in diameter cannot pass through  the opening.

           2.     At elevated walking surfaces for access to and use  of electrical, mechanical or plumbing systems or equipment, guards shall  have balusters or be of solid materials such that a sphere with a  diameter of 21 inches cannot pass through any opening.

           3.     In Class G, H-1, H-2 and I occupancies and in  Residential Restrained Care Facilities in Class B occupancies,  balusters, horizontal intermediate rails or other construction shall not  permit a sphere with a diameter of 21 inches to pass through any  opening.

           4.     In assembly seating areas, guards at the end of  aisles where they terminate at a fascia of boxes, balconies and  galleries shall have balusters or ornamental patterns such that a  four-inch-diameter sphere cannot pass through any opening up to a height  of 26 inches above the adjacent walking surfaces. From a height of 26  inches to 42 inches above the adjacent walking surfaces, a sphere eight  inches in diameter shall not pass.

      Guards shall not have an ornamental pattern that would provide a ladder effect.


----------



## mjesse (Mar 29, 2012)

The Chicago Building Code means putting cash in an envelope for the inspector. Put in enough, and you pass. Not enough, fail.


----------



## tbz (Mar 30, 2012)

rogerpa said:
			
		

> Here's another code section. I think that this is what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger,

Why in that section of the code, but just what I was looking for


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 30, 2012)

Chicago, guards, call Jimmy


----------

